# Friesian/Morgan - worth the trip?



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I've never been a fan of Friesians (especially not their crosses!) but I keep coming back to this guy's ad. However, he's about six hours away, and I'm in school, so it would difficult for me to see him. For the right horse, though, I'd make the trip. What do you guys think of him? I would like some opinions before I contact the owner.
Gorgeous Black Friesian/Morgan Gelding - Trail Ride or Drive!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Super cute ! I'd say if you keep coming back to the ad , there's gotta be a reason. Better to go see him, and possibly find yourself a nice new horse, than beat yourself up about it later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What would you be using him for?

Honestly, I quite like him. He has his minor faults, but nothing that says "Run away screaming now!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd be using him for low-level non-competitive eventing, hunter paces, trails, whatever. I also really want to get into driving as some point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I think he'd be good for any of that, honestly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Go see him!! LOVE LOVE LOVE him! (Not crazy about Friesians, myself, either). Don't forget your trailer.  Brought mine for a five-hour one-way to go see my current boy and every single time I think about/slap eyes on him, I do a little happy dance inside.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Another vote to go see him! What a looker!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I read Friesian/Morgan and thought ew, then saw the pictures and quickly changed my mind lol.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

He sounds really nice and if he's done everything they say, well worth the trip


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

He sounds like an excellent prospect for all you want to do. I like his looks a lot, he is a good combination of the two breeds. I have a Morgan now & used to be neighbors w/a breeder-they are great horses! Good luck & I like his name-do you?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The only thing see are high hocks and knees. He is also pretty straight through the hock but not alarmingly so. I think he will do very nicely for what you want.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's gorgeous. I'd certainly take him.

He looks big and sturdy, great bone, nice feet and a super sweet-laid back soft eye.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm actually impressed at how well the breeds complemented eachother!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Go see him!! hes pretty! and I own a morgan best horse ever I swear best temperament! Good luck


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice horse. I, too, am not a big fan of Friesians or most Friesian crosses, but this guy is a horse I would be proud to have in my pasture.

I do most of what you want to do and I would love a horse like him! I love my little Thoroughbred, don't get me wrong, but something a bit quieter would be nice at times haha


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

He's gorgeous, I'd sure go see him. How is he described in the ad, and how much is he? Hook up your trailer and go, before someone else beats you to it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Now there's a thought.. I'm considerably closer...


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh I like this boy . No horse has perfect conformation but this boy looks good from the pics. As others have stated, there may be a reason you keep going back to the ad...I did that with the boy I brought home a couple of months back...the ad had little to no info, no pics or video, but something kept me going back. He has turned into that "horse of a lifetime" for me.


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

Gorgeous! Sweet eye and kind face as well  I vote go!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I was also pleasantly surprised - much better than I was expecting that cross to look like
Go and see him - whats to lose?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I think I have to agree...go see him. I would if I were looking for another horse.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Another vote for go to see him!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

There was a Friesian/Morgan cross at barn I used to board at--actually a very nice animal.

This one looks nice too--I'd definitely go see him!

Then again... I am a sucker for Friesians..!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the looks of him. Go see him.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I vote yes, as well! A friend of mine has the same cross and he is an awesome horse! Very sweet temperament and he moves very nicely, even though he is HUGE! The first time I saw him I thought he was a draft cross, but after getting to know him I think that is a very nice cross. Very sturdy and capable of almost anything.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

I like his looks and his description for your goals. Sounds like you might have a lot of fun with this guy. While I'm not a huge fan of Friesians, I absolutely love Morgans, especially the old school ones. That he's been there and done that including driving--he sounds like a real prospect:thumbsup:

*ROAD TRIP!!!!*


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

ERMAGHERD PERTY HERSE!!!! Seriously, go check him out before someone else does!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

KatieQ said:


> The first time I saw him I thought he was a draft cross, but after getting to know him I think that is a very nice cross. Very sturdy and capable of almost anything.


Well, since friesians are considered light drafts, you weren't wrong about him being a draft cross. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennu (Nov 13, 2013)

The Morgan Friesian crosses are generally very nice. I am a die hard Morgan fan, but the crosses I have seen I would own in a heart beat!!


----------



## Magdalen (Aug 30, 2013)

I wasn't sure what to think when I saw Friesian cross, either. But I'm really liking the way this guy is built. Nice solid horse, I like thick horses haha.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, that's one heck of a response! Thanks for your input guys, I need to get some things sorted out but I will HOPEFULLY contact the owner soon enough.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

The ad was deleted, so hoping you are not too late!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Ugh! Apparently I was too late, his equinenow ad says he was sold  Darn!


----------

